# Lemon Myrtle Beer Recipe



## Cube (14/6/10)

I've stumbled across a gold mine of this tree where I live. Have had the dehydrator going 24/7 drying the stuff. Make teas out of it. Make great food with it and so on. I'm thinking the lovely lemon/lime flavour would go bloody well in a ale. 

http://www.beerguide.com.au/beer-reviews/B...-Myrtle-Witbier I am yet to try this beer but am thinking of doing one very soon.

Anyone got a extract recipe using Lemon Myrtle? Maybe just biff half a dozen leaves in the 5 litre boil? Make a strong tea out of that and biff that in a few days into the ferment?

Options and comments will be appreciated! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backhousia_citriodora

I'm not really after a mex. cerveza beer although this would be great for that. I'm after a pale ale or ale ideas. Maybe a wit...yet to brew one 

:beer:


----------



## manticle (14/6/10)

You might find a little bit of info here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=19709

There was another thread somehere on Australian native ingredients which Vic cherikoff contributed to but I can't find it.

Love lemon myrtle, wish I had a tree.


----------



## Rod (14/6/10)

Here is a quicky

Make some coopers lager , or similar brew

bulk prime

add one washed leaf per long neck bottle

I add one leaf per grolsh bottle

depends on how strong you would like the flavour

make several bottles and label 

cap

rest for 6 to 8 weeks

Kaffir lime works similar , but only use 1/2 leaf


----------

